# 240sx Tire questions



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I just purchased a set of 17x7 rims and I was just wondering what size tire I could use without modding my vehicle. I was thinking anywhere from 215-225/40-50/17's, lol, I'm a newb when it comes to tire sizes really so I could use some assistance, thanks.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

well to start with 17x7s with front wheel drive offsets are going to look horrible on your 240. But i'll lend a hand anyway do you have a s13 or s14?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I have rear wheel drive...and it's a s13 I believe. How do you mean that the offsets will look horrible? Anyway, yes any help is appreciated.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you should go to google and search wheel offsets and learn what they are, your wheels are going to be sunkin in the body of the car looking like crap. and 17x7 is quite skinny, i would try to resell those rims till you learn more.

All 240s are rear wheel drive.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Well you said "front wheel drive offsets" sorry a misunderstanding, my stock rims I believe said 15x6? So I was under the assumption that I was upgrading. What size tires should I use?

Are you saying that 17" is too big for my car? 

I looked up the offsets and I somewhat understand what you're saying but I don't understand how 17" will be too big for my car, my 15's have PLENTY of room, I could see 18 or 19's being too big, but I thought I should be able to do 17's. Also, am I wrong about my stock rims, I did a search and I found the measurements to be 15x6.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

17's look good on the car there is enough room i think he was more of talking about the second number 17X7 the seven you could have gotten wider wheel. im happy with my 17inch rims i have 205 45 17 and they fit pretty good.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks, what width are your rims? I was afraid of going too large like 8-9 b/c I figured they wouldn't have enough room, and my tires I have now are fine with me and if they're 15x6's than atleast I'm getting a little wider tire.

Also, just for reference...what to the first two numbers mean in tire sizing...is it like height/width/rim or what?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Lets get this straight ok. I have 17''x7'' with an offset of +40 which is the stock offset anyways. I also have a 225/45/17 tire on there and it does work with no rubbing. The rims I really want Advan Oni with -1 offset for the front and -14 for the back! boo ya. Hopefully that clears up any confusion


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

little240boy said:


> Lets get this straight ok. I have 17''x7'' with an offset of +40 which is the stock offset anyways. I also have a 225/45/17 tire on there and it does work with no rubbing. The rims I really want Advan Oni with -1 offset for the front and -14 for the back! boo ya. Hopefully that clears up any confusion


These rims are 17x7 with a +40 offset as well. Thanks for the information, I'd still like to know what the sequence of the first two numbers on tire sizes mean however, if anybody has that input, thank.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

here you go bud..i work with tires all day so this info is reliable... ill give you an example with my stock tire size....stock rears= 205/65R15 the 205 is the width, and the second number is a percentage of the width so in this case 65%of 205 = height of the tire) and the R is obviously the rim size.... another example to avoid confusion.....215/45R17(not sure if its a real size, but bear with me) ....215=width....45% of 215=height and R17=rim size....
Well i Hope this help you out dude


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I did my research before this, but thanks anyway, that does clear everything up for me, thanks for everything everybody


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe the widest rim you can fit on there is an 8'' but that has to be a +35 offest. You see, offsets work in millimetres. A +40 wheel with a 5mm spacer now has an offset of +35. The lower the number, the greater the offset. This is how you get what is called "deep dish" wheels and fit something crazy like 275 on the rear. When I was going to buy 5Zigen FN01RC's, most of them came in 8'' widths with +35 offset and +38 for the back. Just in case you wanted to know, a great rim + weight if your interested in doing a z32 brake conversion down the road.....


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Most of what is typed in the previous post is retarded and flat out wrong.
240s can easily fit wider wheels and lower offsets. 9s in the front and 10s in the rear is almost common. i have 17x8+35s on my car and they are still "sunk". You want even offsets for even width wheels front and rear, but if you must go lower the REAR should have the lower offset. 
i suppose you could also mentioin 99% of other wheels available that all clear z brakes too.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> 17's look good on the car there is enough room i think he was more of talking about the second number 17X7 the seven you could have gotten wider wheel. im happy with my 17inch rims i have 205 45 17 and they fit pretty good.


 205? damn thats small i'm runnin 235 in the front and 255 in the rear


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

you're running 255 in the rear on 17x7's?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

no.............why


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> i'm runnin 235 in the front and 255 in the rear


I think he thought that you had 17x7's

Anyways, so if I were to go with 235/40-45/17, I should be good?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> I think he thought that you had 17x7's
> 
> Anyways, so if I were to go with 235/40-45/17, I should be good?


My friend is running 205/40/ZR17's with a +40mm offset. He's got about another 1.5-2.0 inches of wheel well space. and about another 3 inches behind the wheel of clearance to the car.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> I think he thought that you had 17x7's
> 
> Anyways, so if I were to go with 235/40-45/17, I should be good?


No its going to feel squishy since the tire is a little to wide for the rim, you need to either run 205s or 215s


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Boosted haha calm down son! holy. I should have mentioned its an example but if I figured with the offset lesson and so forth it would clear things up. Also, hence me giving a earlier example of a -1 rim in the front with a -14 in the back, I know about not having the same width/offset all around but thanks. Yes there are plenty of wheels that clear z32 calipers. I have motegi MR7's 17'' with a +40 offset, I have 26mm calipers and it clears with no spacers, wheel design is key, along with offset. Please don't try to tell me how to do this, I took my time finding wheels and learning about offsets to know...not saying that your wrong but neither am I


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

If you took time to find you wheels why are you running crappy offset FWD wheels?

There isnt anything wrong with the same offset all the way around, just don't run higher in the back. Spoke design is key with z32 brakes, offset only matters when compared to spoke design for clearance.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

At the time my funds were lacking and well these wheels would work, thats all there is to it. They work so I save money. I'd rather put more money into my rb20 then the perfect set of wheels


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> If you took time to find you wheels why are you running crappy offset FWD wheels?
> 
> There isnt anything wrong with the same offset all the way around, just don't run higher in the back. Spoke design is key with z32 brakes, offset only matters when compared to spoke design for clearance.


 Fall Out Boy hmmmmmm.........................nm


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

So you took your time to find wheels then settled on ones that go against what you learned? There is nothing wrong with saving some money and grabbing different wheels, hell i did it too, 17x8 +35 wasn't my first choice i wanted a wider/wheel and a LOWER offset. Just don't tell me you researched it and chose those wheels because they were great for your appilacation cause they're not.

Back to the OG poster, sell these wheels to a honda/ nissan FWD owner and buy something that fits better and is wider.

Yup fallout boy, now that its on MTV everyone knows it...............


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Boosted there is a difference between great and "will work." What wheels are you using now? Another thing, you probably have a 5 lug application enough said


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

plenty of 4 lug stuff out there you just have to know where to look.

I have mille migilea HT3s'


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> plenty of 4 lug stuff out there you just have to know where to look.
> 
> I have mille migilea HT3s'


 not to be a smartass but that looks like 5-lug to me



nm nm nm nm don't even post i realized what you were trying to say


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm goin ahead and mounting the wheels monday, and I'll get some pics of them, see what you all think by actually seeing them.

Another thing, 17x7 wasn't my first choice, but when I picked up the entire set for 200 bucks, I figured I couldn't lose anything, and I also bought some Yokahoma's with 60% tread left for a total of 140 bucks, if you'd be able to set me up with something better even close to that price range, let me know


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

granted i have 5 lug but my 17x8s were 300 from a g35 owner then new rears(falken fk451s) and used fronts(BFG g-force KDs)


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Also, is there a way to set my speedometer so it will be correct, because the larger tires will throw it off, along with the odometer right?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

yes it will be off, no you won't be able to reset it


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Is each car different? I tried my new rims and tires this morning, I had a rough estimate of 3-7 mph off...is this about correct?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I think you may be able to recaliberate it, no? 

I'd recommend this site: http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp

It'll help you determine how much your speedo will be off, approx. Unless you go with someone waaay bigger, it should only be about 2-3mph off


----------

